# Suche Softshelljacke für Herbst/Winter und Frühjahr?



## MrSpeedy (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Softshelljacke für Temperaturen um die 5-12 Grad. Meine jetzige (Lidl) war für den Anfang ganz ok, möchte mir jedoch jetzt eine vernüftige Jacke zulegen. DA ich nicht jeden Tag unterwegs bin, sollte es keine Jacke für 150€ aufwärts sein, sondern eine gute und günstige Softshelljacke... Was haltet ihr von Decathlon? Das wäre bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Florent29 (12. Oktober 2017)

Decathlon hat keine schlechte Radkleidung, aber gerade jetzt im Herbst bekommst du auch zuhauf richtig gute Markenkleidung, zB von vaude, ziener oder pearl izumi, für einen guten Preis.

Auf jeden Fall sollte die winddicht und atmungsaktiv sein, sonst kannst du auch die von Lidl behalten.

Alternative: Die Eigenmarke von Rose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Mike (12. Oktober 2017)

Florent29 hat ja bereits alles gesagt.

Hier zwei Kandidaten, die Vaude hat ein Freund von mir grade gekauft und ist super zufrieden damit:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...shell-Jacke-II-Herren-gruen-Groesse-M-50.html

oder hier noch eine von Pearl Izumi:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...e-Sofshelljacke-Herren-grau-Groesse-S-48.html

ist halt 30 Euro günstiger.
Ich würde die Vaude aber favorisieren.

Ansonsten einfach mal den Sale Bereich der verschiedenen Fahrradshop durchstöbern.


----------



## derluebarser (12. Oktober 2017)

die bereits verlinkte Vaude kann ich ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen..!
Mir allerdings bei > 10°C bereits zu warm...
Verarbeitung ist top.....die Jacke ist bei mir seit mehreren Jahren jeden Herbst und Winter im Einsatz.

Top finde ich die zahlreichen Belüftungsöffnungen, die die Jacke vorzuweisen hat.


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2017)

MrSpeedy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Softshelljacke für Temperaturen um die 5-12 Grad. Meine jetzige (Lidl) war für den Anfang ganz ok, möchte mir jedoch jetzt eine vernüftige Jacke zulegen. DA ich nicht jeden Tag unterwegs bin, sollte es keine Jacke für 150€ aufwärts sein, sondern eine gute und günstige Softshelljacke... Was haltet ihr von Decathlon? Das wäre bei mir um die Ecke


Mit Kapuze oder ne reine Radl-Jacke?
Größe?
Die ganzen Outdoor-onlineshops kennste?


----------



## Airshot (12. Oktober 2017)

MrSpeedy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Decathlon?










aber die Pearli ist Gut


----------



## MrSpeedy (12. Oktober 2017)

Leider kenne ich die ganzen Online-Shops nicht und ich würde die Jacke gerne anprobieren?! Größe L


----------



## Florent29 (12. Oktober 2017)

MrSpeedy schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich die ganzen Online-Shops nicht und ich würde die Jacke gerne anprobieren?! Größe L



Schätzchen, schon mal vom "Verbraucherwiderrufsrecht" gehört?


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2017)

MrSpeedy schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich die ganzen Online-Shops nicht und ich würde die Jacke gerne anprobieren?! Größe L


Achso. Mit Anprobieren fallen die ganzen Online-Schnäppchen also weg.
Geh doch mal zu Decathlon. Vorhin zufällig eine Softshell dort online angeguckt, sieht so schlecht nicht aus. 
Wenn der Schnitt ok ist, finde ich die Sachen nicht schlecht.

Ich bestelle oft online, probiere es an und schicke es zurück - viele Sachen gibts einfach nicht in normalen Ladengeschäften in der Umgebung.
bergfreunde.de, bergzeit.de, funkionelles.de, globetrotter, draussen.de, etc. pp. 
bike24.de, outdoordeals.de


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Oktober 2017)

Bobshop, Roseversand, Hibike, Bike24, Bike-Components, Wigglesport, We-cycle, Amazon, Vaola, etc.
Überall bereits mehrfach bestellt und alles was nicht passte / gefiel wurde anstandslos zurück genommen...
Was Budget / Preis-Leistung angeht bin ich sehr von Vaude und Gore im Abverkauf angetan.

Persönlich bin ich ja nicht so dafür 1 Jacke für Übergang (Herbst/Frühjahr) und zugleich Winter zu nutzen. Irgeindein Kompromiss ist da meist dabei. Im Herbst und Frühjahr schwitze ich in einer gefütterten Softshell selbst nur mit Baselayer drunter. Und im Winter frierste in ner ungefütterten Softshell und brauchst 3 Lagen, das ist mir inzwischen zuviel Gezwiebel und unbequem wie ein Michelin-Männlein rumzumachen. Aber das ist _mein persönliches Empfinden_!

Ich trage daher im Winter meist ein entsprechendes Baselayer und eine richtig kuschelige, mit Fleece gefütterte Softshell mit Lüftungsmöglichkeiten.

Im Übergang kommt eher ein langärmeliges (Zip-Off), ungefüttertes Windstopper Produkt mit nur vorne Windstopper zum Einsatz. Da kann man auch schnell die Regenjacke drüber ziehen, falls es anfängt zu schütten. Wenn es morgens kalt aber mittags 20°C hat (kommt öfter vor als man denkt!) kommen die Ärmel ab - absolutes Lieblingskleidungsstück (Gore Bike Wear Alp X Pro Windstopper Softshell Trikot / Jacke).  Die hatte ich bislang nur mit kurzämeligem Baselayer bis 8°C an. Top! Bis 5°C würde ich dann einfach ein wärmes und langärmeliges Baselayer drunter ziehen.

Muss ja jeder für sich wissen was er so will, aber nach diversen Jahren Mega-Zwiebel hatte ich es satt. Entweder biste zu warm angezogen oder zu kalt, das nervte.


----------



## Skwal (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir gerade die gekauft
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/out.../vaude-primasoft-weste-herren-blau-557079.jpg
Gibts auch ganz ohne Ärmel oder Langarm.

Funktioniert sagenhaft gut.
Der Kragen verhindert dass ich mir einen Zug hole und unter dem Rucksack schwitze ich nicht so, da dort kaum Isolierung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (13. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Entweder biste zu warm angezogen oder zu kalt, das nervte.



Sehe ich genau so.

Das Problem ist tatsächlich: Eine richtig fette Softshelljacke mit Fleece innen ist für den Herbst schlicht zu warm (abgesehen davon bin ich vom Mikroklima bei Softshelljacken eh nicht so überzeugt) und eine ohne Fleece im Winter zu kalt. Letzteres könnte man mit einem gefleeceten Baselayer ausgleichen, aber dann funktioniert der Feuchtigkeitstransport nicht mehr so richtig.

Auf dem MTB fahre ich im Herbst mit Langarmtrikot hoch und mit Windjacke runter, im Winter komplett mit gefleeceter Softshell.

Auf dem RR fahre ich bis ca. 10 Grad Plus ganz normal Kurzarm mit ärmellosem Baselayer, aber mit Arm- und Beinlingen. Bei nicht so tollem Wetter nehme ich obenrum eine leichte Softshell ohne Fleece innen.
Unter 10 Grad nehme ich mein Thermotrikot (von Pearl Izumi) und ein langärmeliges Baselayer her - das ist innen leicht gefleecet und wärmt, bietet aber wesentlich besseres Mikroklima als eine Jacke.


----------



## Airshot (13. Oktober 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so.


 schon mal Merino  getragen ? Gönn dir mal ein Teil von Ortovox


----------



## Florent29 (13. Oktober 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> schon mal Merino  getragen ? Gönn dir mal ein Teil von Ortovox



Ja, aber Merino transportiert den Schweiß schlechter vom Körper weg im Vergleich zu einem sehr guten Baselayer. Gerade im Winter finde ich das suboptimal.

Zumal ich bei Merino immer Probleme habe welche zu finden, die mir passen (ich bin 1,89 m groß und brauche trotzdem Shirts in S oder M).


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin von Merino beim Sport auch nicht überzeugt. Trage da auch lieber Plaste  
Ab 5°C hab ich auch ein leicht gefleectes Langarmtrikot mit Windstopper vorne und mehrere verschiedene langärmelige Baselayer zur Auswahl. Wenn es ganz hart windig ist noch ne Windweste drüber. Fertig.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

Für Sport finde ich Merino auch nicht schön.
Im Rucksack ist zwar meist ein Merino-Shirt dabei, neben der Primaloft Jacke, falls man was Warmes haben möchte. Zum Hochfahren bin ich aber auch für Kunststoff.
Darüber finde ich dann eine Softshell aber wunderbar.

Supernatural unterhemden/skiunterwäsche sind recht schmal geschnitten, die T-shirt sind weiter geschnitten. Icebreaker T-Shirts kommen im Vergleich dazu extrem Sack-mäßig daher.

Ich komm ohne Zwiebel nicht zurecht. Schmales Wohlfühl-Temperaturfenster. 

Zwischen Trikot+Softshell und base+primaloft oder fleece+softshell ist mir ein zu großer Sprung.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab da ein sehr weites Spektrum Gott sei Dank - ich laufe auch bei -6°C teilweise noch ohne Handschuhe rum zum Fotografieren 

Liegt daran, dass ich sehr schnell sehr viel schwitze, daher kann ich dann bei 8°C noch nur mit Kurzarm Baselayer und dem ungefütterten Langarm Zip-Off rumdüsen wo mein Mann schon nen langärmeliges Baseylayer drunter trägt und ein Oberteil mit rundum Windstopper. Dank kaputter Knie brauche ich da dann aber dafür schon ab 15°C irgendwas wie dünne Knielinge oder so weil die sonst zickig werden.

Wichtig sind sowieso: Hände, Füße, Kopf. 
Wenn es da stimmt, kannste am Rest auch mal weniger tragen da an den anderen 3 die meiste Wärme verschütt geht. Mit kalten Füßen brauch ich eher ne wärmere Lage obenrum als mit warmen. Auch wenn mein Kopp / Ohren kalt hat ist schnell frieren angesagt. Klingt bekloppt, ist aber so. Daher trage ich egal wie warm oder kalt z.B. auch am Kopf immer minimum meinen hauchdünnen Helmetliner. Der geht gut bis 10°C, drunter muss langsam was wärmeres her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir im Frühjahr eine bei https://www.engelbert-strauss.de geholt.
58 Euro + Versand. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Oktober 2017)

Und damit kannst du Rad fahren ohne dich tot zu schwitzen? Respekt 
Ich bin in den Teilen von Strauß schon beim langsamen Wandern immer verrückt geworden 

Wichtig ist auch immer: so anziehen dass du bei Abfahrt eher das Gefühl hast es ist kühl (nicht regelrecht kalt dass du frierst) dann heizt du beim fahren eh noch auf und dann ist es meist perfekt. Im Zweifel ne Lage zu wenig anziehen, und 1 wärmende oder Windstopper mitnehmen und dann lieber was anziehen als dass du schwitzend eine ausziehen musst.


----------



## Sledge (19. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Im Rucksack ist zwar meist ein Merino-Shirt dabei, neben der Primaloft Jacke, falls man was Warmes haben möchte


Was für eine Primaloft-Jacke besitzt du und wie sind eine Erfahrungen?


----------



## Deleted253406 (19. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und damit kannst du Rad fahren ohne dich tot zu schwitzen?



Radfahren ja. Bei Kälte. Biken? Eher nicht ;-)



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich bin in den Teilen von Strauß schon beim langsamen Wandern immer verrückt geworden



Erfahrungsgemäß funktionieren die teuren Softshell-Klamotten auch nicht besser. Da zahlt man nur den Namen. Das Zeug besteht halt aus mehreren zusammengeklebten Schichten. Wie soll sowas großartig atmungsaktiv sein.

Ich fahre im Frühjahr und Herbst eine Kombination aus Endura Roubaix (Top Teil! Aktuell um 38% reduziert zu bekommen) und einer hauchdünnen Montane Featherlite Velo Jacke. Klappt bis 5 Grad ganz gut. Darunter wird's dann frisch.


----------



## WOBRider (20. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Bobshop, Roseversand, Hibike, Bike24, Bike-Components, Wigglesport, We-cycle, Amazon, Vaola, etc.
> Überall bereits mehrfach bestellt und alles was nicht passte / gefiel wurde anstandslos zurück genommen...
> Was Budget / Preis-Leistung angeht bin ich sehr von Vaude und Gore im Abverkauf angetan.
> 
> ...



Moin
Welche Softshell Jacke ist den gut für den Winter/Herbst Einsatz?
Ich gucke da derzeit auf die Race-Face Agent Jacke. Weiss aber nicht ob die wirklich gut ist.

Ein Bekannter fährt im Winter mit Fleece-Pulli und wasserdichter Regenjacke drüber - ich denke damit hat man nen Sauna-Effekt und schwitzt wie Sau.

Für mich ist es der erste Winter den ich mim Bike bestreiten will/werde daher brauche ich ne gute Jacke.


----------



## Timo S. (20. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir grad ne Gore Element Urban Camo bestellt, die find ich ganz geil.


----------



## Florent29 (20. Oktober 2017)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Welche Softshell Jacke ist den gut für den Winter/Herbst Einsatz?



Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Vaude gemacht (auch wenn die etwas weit ausfallen), in Verbindung mit einem Rose Baselayer - allerdings ist zumindest die innen gefleecete Variante für den Herbst zu warm.

Hier die Links: https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-unterhemd/aid:795498
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/?p=1&o=sort_position&n=12&f=5728|583|5686


----------



## WOBRider (20. Oktober 2017)

ein Kurzarm-Shirt reicht fürn Winter????


----------



## --- (20. Oktober 2017)

WOBRider schrieb:


> ein Kurzarm-Shirt reicht fürn Winter????


Sicherlich. Kommt vielleicht auch auf die Jacke an die du drüber ziehst. Unterhemden würde ich allerdings nur aus Merino nehmen.


----------



## Florent29 (20. Oktober 2017)

WOBRider schrieb:


> ein Kurzarm-Shirt reicht fürn Winter????



Ich hab dazu ja noch Ion E_Sleeve Protektoren an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (20. Oktober 2017)

Winter ab - 3 geht nur Ortovox oder  Mammut Eiger Extreme


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Oktober 2017)

Also ich trag im Winter ne Castelli Espresso 3. Darunter dann ein Craft Keep Warm Baselayer. Fertig, so bin ich letzten Winter bis -8°C ne Stunde gefahren und es dampfte wie die Hölle, sprich mir war mehr als warm obenrum. Untenrum wurde dann schon eher nen Problem, da hat Winterbib + kurze Goretex shorts drüber nix mehr gebracht, hab untenrum jetzt ne Minaki Primaloft shorts zum drüberziehen.

Winter-(Klamotten) geht bei mir aber erst ab 0°C los  Sollte es gefühlte -20°C haben durch den Windchill könnte ich noch nen Trikot zwischen ziehen, entweder irgendein Kurzarm oder ein Fleeciges (Castelli Trasparente oder Endura Roubaix)


Herbst ist für mich Übergang, da trag ich meist noch nix wahnsinnig gefüttertes oder fleeciges.

So bis 7°C runter trag ich entweder nen Kurzarm Baselayer (Craft Active Extrem) und meine Castelli Gabba oder fange mit nem Langarm Baselayer (Craft Active Extrem) an und dafür mein Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Pro Windstopper Soft Shell Zipp-Off Trikot. Das ist mein neues Lieblingsteil. Mit dem kurzen Baselayer schon bis 8°C runter gefahren. Bei langen Pausen musste natürlich noch irgendwas drüber ziehen dann - Windjäckchen oder sowas. Aber beim reinen Fahren der Knaller.  Mit abgezippten Ärmeln neulich bei 18-21°C getragen, war etwas warm aber im Wald und an schattigen Stellen war ich heilfroh um den leicht wärmeren Windstopperanteil. Auf dem restlichen Heimweg bei so 15°C (+ windchill ohne Sonne & leicht schwitzig-ausgekühlt waren es dann gefühlte 10°C für mich) dann Ärmel dran und gut war.


----------



## schmitr3 (20. Oktober 2017)

An den wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen hier kann man ja schon ablesen: das ist so individuell, das kann niemand beantworten. Ich vermeide Softshells so lange wie möglich, also quasi immer. Die sind einfach nicht flexibel genug. Bei 5-12 Grad genügt mir ein gutes Unterhemd (evtl. langarm). Langarmtrikot drüber und Windjacke - fertig. Alles, was Windstopper ist, möglichst weit weg von der Haut.


----------



## WOBRider (21. Oktober 2017)

Gestern ne Ausfahrt hinter mich gebracht.

Dazu hatte ich an:
Nike Funktions-Shirt
Nike Dri-Fit Jacke
Endura Humvee Short

Da die Jacke winddicht ist und hinten am Rücken 2 große Schlitze zur Belüftung hat, war das fahren gestern sehr angenehm. Habe etwas weniger geschwitzt als sonst. Wind kam keiner durch.

Wetterbedingungen waren starker Nebel und ca 16° bis es dann bei Dunkelheit nur noch 13° hatte.


----------



## fone (22. Oktober 2017)

Sledge schrieb:


> Was für eine Primaloft-Jacke besitzt du und wie sind eine Erfahrungen?


Ich hab eine Patgonia Nano Puff und eine Rab Xenon X. 
Zum richtigen Touren fahren kann man/ich die nicht anziehen, da schwitze ich zu viel. Die ist für den Gipfel/an der Hütte sitzen, einfach im Rucksack dabei falls es kühl wird.
Für die Fahrt zur Arbeit nehm zu die aber ganz gerne.

Als Lage im Outdoor Einsatz aber super.


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. November 2017)

Wie sieht es bei euren Jacken mit der Belüftung aus, wenn ihr einen Rucksack tragt?
Bei all meinen Jacken sind da meist die Belüftungsöffnungen verdeckt und ich schwitze wie ein Schwein.
Dadurch ist dann natürlich mein Underamour Heatgear longsleeve pitsch nass und mir wird kalt beim Bergabfahren.


----------



## fone (7. November 2017)

Ich schwitz auch ohne Rucksack - also kein Problem.

Allerdings hab ich eh keine Jacken mit Belüftungsöffnungen am Rücken.


Ansonsten könntest du in den Rucksack auch ein Wechselshirt packen und das *Underamour **HeatGear® Armour Compression Shirt Men’s Long Sleeve Shirt* ausziehen.


----------



## WOBRider (7. November 2017)

Hab mir die Raceface Agent Softshell bestellt. Bin gespannt wie die is.


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. November 2017)

Aktuell habe ich diese Jacke von Vaude.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003NQS61S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
und besagtes heatgear Leiberl.
Bis ca. 10°C hat es gereicht, wenn die untere Schicht trocken war.

Die "Hitze" staut sich oben, daher bin ich nicht unterm Rucksack nass, sondern nur oben im Hals und Schulterbereich, das Langarmshirt erfüllt also eigenlich seine Funktion, dass es den Schweiß nach außen abgibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (7. November 2017)

Alternativ mit Rucksack den Reißverschluss oben 5cm aufmachen wenn man so sehr dampft? 
Damit es am Hals nicht zieht könnte dann wieder ein hauchdünnes Buff angezogen werden, das kann man zur Not ja ausziehen / wechseln wenn es doch zuviel ist...


----------



## WOBRider (7. November 2017)

Buffs hab ich 2 verschiedene

Einen dicken Buff mit einer Hälfte Fleece
Einen weiteren dünnen Buff (ausm Armyshop)

Das mim Rucksack und starkem Schwitzen hab ich auch.
Alternativ hab ich mal nur eine (nicht bike spezifisches) Bauchtasche probiert.
Die stört nicht so wie ichs vermutet hätte.


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. November 2017)

Ich hab mal auf so eine kleine Hibpack spekuliert.
Aber 70€ für die Dinger sind etwas heftig.
Außerdem trag ich gerne einen Rucksack, weil er ewtas dämpft beim Überschlagen.
Konnte ich schmerzhaft feststellen vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## Airshot (7. November 2017)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> weil er ewtas dämpft beim Überschlagen.


 ne dat ist doch jetzt ein Witz , also überschlagen beim Radfahren da machste aber was gehörig falsch 

 ischt beschde


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. November 2017)

Blöderweise war da auf einmal kein Weg mehr, sondern ein tiefer Graben.
Naja, was solls, wills in Zukunft eh vermeiden.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. November 2017)

Ich muss mich anschließen.

Ich bin ein Vielachwitzer und bin sofort(!) verkühlt wenn ich auch nur 2min feuchtkalt friere.
Letzte Tour: 1300hm, bergauf gemütliche 134 Pulsschnitt und ich war komplett durch und durch nass. Mir war aber immer wieder kurz kalt und jetzt bin ich krank. An hatte ich eine lange dünne Hose, ein Unterleiberl und ein langarm Merino. Ab und zu eine ganz dünne 80% Windstopper Jacke von Vaude. Aber eben nixht immer. Was könnte ich mir in so 0 bis 8 Grad für eine Soft-shell kaufen? Ich schwitze echt sehr stark und ziehe mich oben zu jeder Jahreszeit um. Dir selbe Jacke bergauf und bergab anziehen sehe ich als quasi unmöglich an. Tipps? Ich denke es sollte eine eher dünne, aber wärmende und isolierende Jacke sein. Atmungsaktiv so weit möglich. Keine mehrlagige. Wasserdicht is mir total unwichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (12. November 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich muss mich anschließen.
> 
> Ich bin ein Vielachwitzer und bin sofort(!) verkühlt wenn ich auch nur 2min feuchtkalt friere.
> Letzte Tour: 1300hm, bergauf gemütliche 134 Pulsschnitt und ich war komplett durch und durch nass. Mir war aber immer wieder kurz kalt und jetzt bin ich krank. An hatte ich eine lange dünne Hose, ein Unterleiberl und ein langarm Merino. Ab und zu eine ganz dünne 80% Windstopper Jacke von Vaude. Aber eben nixht immer. Was könnte ich mir in so 0 bis 8 Grad für eine Soft-shell kaufen? Ich schwitze echt sehr stark und ziehe mich oben zu jeder Jahreszeit um. Dir selbe Jacke bergauf und bergab anziehen sehe ich als quasi unmöglich an. Tipps? Ich denke es sollte eine eher dünne, aber wärmende und isolierende Jacke sein. Atmungsaktiv so weit möglich. Keine mehrlagige. Wasserdicht is mir total unwichtig.


Da würd ich auf jeden Fall was winddichtes versuchen? Und dann drunter halt je nach Temperatur noch mehr oder weniger anziehen. Ich hab zB eine Black Diamond Dawn Patrol Shell, die ist so gut wie winddicht, hält auch ohne viele Schichten drunter noch einigermaßen warm und es passt wenns kalt ist auch noch eine Primaloft-Weste drunter. Nehm ich zum Skitouren, Biken, Wandern ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. November 2017)

Wie dick/warm ist denn die? Von den Fotos her schaut die gut aus. Kannst du damit bei 5-10 Grad noch bergauf treten? Belüftung?


----------



## roliK (12. November 2017)

Belüftung hat sie keine. Ich hab die im Herbst/Winter auch zum Bergauffahren an, aber schwitzen tu ich da drunter natürlich genauso. Bei den genannten Temperaturen hab ich drunter ein dünnes Langarm-Merino an, das wird oben gewechselt, die Jacke bleibt als Außenschicht. Funktioniert für mich so recht gut, aber da ist halt jeder unterschiedlich empfindlich.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. November 2017)

Vielleicht solltet ihr alle mal von dem Merino Zeugs weg? Das ist klar dass das irgendwann kalt wird wenn ihr es klatschnass schwitzt. Auch wenn hier Gebetsmühlenartig gelabert wird wie ach so warm es auch nass noch hält - scheinbar ist das ja nie der Fall? 
Ihr schreibt ja selbst, dass ihr klatschnass seid und dann am Berg damit friert. Kann ja mit der Bombenwärmeleistung trotz nass nicht weit her sein dann. Und trocknen tuts ja Tagelang nicht anständig das Zeugs.

Im Ernst, wenn ich nach Bergauffahrten jedes Mal meine Unterwäsche wechseln muss ist was verkehrt!
Ich trag zum SPORT (und das ist Bergauffahren mit nem Rad jwohl immernoch) _niemals_ Merino! Immer Kunstfaser.

Muss man natürlich ne Weile probieren bis man seine zu sich passende gefunden hat, dann ist es aber spitze!
Eng tragen, nicht schlabberig! Wenn es eng anliegt kann es dem Arbeitsauftrag > Schweiss weg vom Körper > nachkommen und man fühlt sich nicht klatschnass an, muss nix wechseln und bleibt warm! Darüber dann je nach Kälte nochwas dämmendes wie nen Fleece mit Windstopper oder nur Fleece und ne Windjacke drüber. Fertig.
Ich persönlich komme auch mit Windstopper Softshell klar, dann muss man aber Bergauf halt lüften wenn man zu sehr dampft und / oder Rucksack trägt.

Ich bin übrigens schnell in Wallung und schwitze auch viel. Dennoch sind mir dank zu mir passender Unterwäsche solche "ich schwimme weg und muss Klamotten wechseln" Szenarien inzwischen fast gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr alle mal von dem Merino Zeugs weg? Das ist klar dass das irgendwann kalt wird wenn ihr es klatschnass schwitzt. Auch wenn hier Gebetsmühlenartig gelabert wird wie ach so warm es auch nass noch hält - scheinbar ist das ja nie der Fall?
> Ihr schreibt ja selbst, dass ihr klatschnass seid und dann am Berg damit friert. Kann ja mit der Bombenwärmeleistung trotz nass nicht weit her sein dann. Und trocknen tuts ja Tagelang nicht anständig das Zeugs.
> 
> Im Ernst, wenn ich nach Bergauffahrten jedes Mal meine Unterwäsche wechseln muss ist was verkehrt!
> ...


Ich habe auch noch andere Leiberl und nicht ht nur Merino. Alles wird waschelnass und ist dann kalt. Umziehen muss ich mich sowieso. Auch im Sommer, wenn ich nur mit einem kurzen Trikot fahre. Außerdem trage ich unter meinem Merino immer ein hautenges ärmelloses synthetik Leiberl. Das ist genauso nass und kalt.  so wie eben alles, und ich hab inzwischen schon viel zu viel Zeug. Merino finde ich angenehm (nur nicht direkt auf der Haut)  es muss aber was drüber, dass mich warm hält. 

Bei der Jacke schwebt mir eine herbstliche Jacke vor, die aber nicht so dünn ist wie meine ganz ganz leichte 80% Vaude (die jetzige baugleiche heißt moab 2). Die morzine schaut lt Webseite gut aus. Die sollte doch noch recht dünn sein, oder? Und sie hat eine Lüftung bei den Achseln. Das ist gut! Eine Kapuze hätte ich gerne. Ist einfach angenehm. Hohen Kragen ma ich nicht so. Ivh fahre eh meistens mit buff. Tipps?


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Vielachwitzer und bin sofort(!) verkühlt wenn ich auch nur 2min feuchtkalt friere.


Ich glaub wir sind verwandt.  

Nass würde ich auch bergauf nichts ausziehen, Windstopper ausgezogen?  Dann lieber durchschwitzen.

Nasses Merino ist für mich etwas angenehmer als nasse Kunstfaser. In Merino schwitze ich schneller.
Alles nicht optimal.


----------



## decay (13. November 2017)

Würd ja gern mal die neuen Fox Jacken testen, aber overequipped und underbiked.

Für trocken und kühl hab ich ne Fox Diffuse, für nass und kühl ne RaceFace Agent (wasserdicht, aber mit guter Ventilation), für kalt und trocken oder nur leichter Regen ne Gore WS Thermo Softshell.
Am wenigsten schwitze ich in der Fox Diffuse, die is eigentlich für die o.a. genannten Bedingungen ideal, allerdings auch kein Softshell.


----------



## roliK (13. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr alle mal von dem Merino Zeugs weg? Das ist klar dass das irgendwann kalt wird wenn ihr es klatschnass schwitzt. Auch wenn hier Gebetsmühlenartig gelabert wird wie ach so warm es auch nass noch hält - scheinbar ist das ja nie der Fall?
> Ihr schreibt ja selbst, dass ihr klatschnass seid und dann am Berg damit friert. Kann ja mit der Bombenwärmeleistung trotz nass nicht weit her sein dann. Und trocknen tuts ja Tagelang nicht anständig das Zeugs.
> 
> Im Ernst, wenn ich nach Bergauffahrten jedes Mal meine Unterwäsche wechseln muss ist was verkehrt!
> ...


Naja, das sind halt vermutlich doch recht unterschiedliche Anforderungen. Wennst bei uns auf einen Gipfel gehst/fährst und dir oben der Wind um die Ohren pfeift, bist du froh, wenn du was trockenes zum Anziehen mit hast. 
Nass wird bei mir sowieso alles, ganz egal ob Kunstfaser oder Wolle, da hab ich schon so ziemlich alles durch. Und Merino funktioniert da bei mir recht gut, solange man in Bewegung bleibt. Bei der Gipfelpause und anschließender Abfahrt brauchts aber auf jeden Fall was trockenes.


----------



## Baitman (13. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr alle mal von dem Merino Zeugs weg? Das ist klar dass das irgendwann kalt wird wenn ihr es klatschnass schwitzt. Auch wenn hier Gebetsmühlenartig gelabert wird wie ach so warm es auch nass noch hält - scheinbar ist das ja nie der Fall?
> Ihr schreibt ja selbst, dass ihr klatschnass seid und dann am Berg damit friert. Kann ja mit der Bombenwärmeleistung trotz nass nicht weit her sein dann. Und trocknen tuts ja Tagelang nicht anständig das Zeugs.
> 
> Im Ernst, wenn ich nach Bergauffahrten jedes Mal meine Unterwäsche wechseln muss ist was verkehrt!
> ...



Also ich probiere schon seit Jahren, das was du schreibst hat bei mir noch nie geklappt. Ich bin immer nass geschwitzt. Selbst wenn ich wirklich nur das allernötigste trage. Wie zb. gestern. 3,5°, Netzunterhemd, Langarmtrikot, sehr leichte Windweste die hinten Netz hat.Das Trikot war vorne und hinten patschnass geschwitzt. Auf den Windblocker kann ich aber nicht verzichten.

Dabei bin ich nichtmal Vielschwitzer. Im Studio schwitze ich kaum, in der Sauna dauerts auch lange bis es tropft.

Ich fahre eigentlich in der kalten Zeit nur mit vielen Wechselklamotten im Rucksack los. Wenns patschnass ist wird gewechselt. Merino nimmt sehr viel Feuchtigkeit auf, den Vorteil kann ich nutzen. Pausen beim Biken vermeide ich oder nutze sie um mich umzuziehen.


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> overequipped und underbiked.
> 
> RaceFace Agent


overequipped und underbiked, aber die Jacke hätte ich auch noch gerne.  

Fox Diffuse ist was genau? Vorne Windstopper sonst Fleece? Auch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Dezember 2017)

So, ich denke ich habe eine Antwort auf meine Frage.

Noch einmal die Ausgangssituation:
- Extremschwitzer, der bei ANstrengung schwitzt und nicht nur wenn es heiß ist.
- dadurch friere ich oft, weil ich waschelnass bin

Ich habe schon viel probiert und es war mir eigtl. alles zu warm, oder zu kalt. *g*

Ich habe seit neuestem diese Jacke:
Ortovox Piz Roseg






Die Jacke ist sehr leicht. Innen ist alles Wolle. Außen "Flecce-Light", vorne WOllfülung mit irgendeinem Polyamid Zeug.

Ich muss sagen, die Jacke funktioniert traumhaft! Mein Brust/Bauchbereich bleibt warm. Hinten, wo ich immer einen RUcksack habe, ist e nicht zu stickig. Die Ärmel sind sehr dünn. Heute bei -0,5 Grad habe ich an gehabt:
- ärmelloses Unterleiberl (etwas dicker, Kustfaser)
- 160g Langarm Merino von Iebreaker
- diese Jacke

Mir war immer angenehm warm, ich war verschwitzt, aber die Jacke war nicht durchgehend nass. Bergab habe ich mir ein neues trockenes Merino drunter angezogen und noch ein Enduro Singletrack langarm Trikot (recht dünn, aber eben eine Schicht mehr). Ich denke, dass die Jacke für >10 Grad bis -5 Grad ziemlich perfekt ist. Bei um 10 Grad mit kurzem Leibchen drunter. Bei -5 Grad mit langer Skiunterwäsche und einem Merino. Im Burstbereich ist sie winddicht. Die Ärmel sind recht luftig. Der Hohe Kragen ist bei -0,5 Grad, so wie heute, angenehm.

Abartig ist der Preis von 200 EUR. Aber für mich hat sich das ausgezahlt. TOP!!!

Schnitt:
71kg, 180cm. Oft brauche ich S. Hier brauche ich M und sie ist körpernahe geschnitten. Die Ärmel sind angenehm lang und hinten ist sie auch lang.  Ideal zum Biken!


----------



## Airshot (30. Dezember 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Abartig ist der Preis von 200 EUR.


für Ortovox Preiswert


----------

